# Dudes, quit putting chick's pictures as your profile image.



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

I hear a female's voice speaking when I read your posts.

That is all. Thank you.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

jova33 said:


> I hear a female's voice speaking when I read your posts.
> 
> That is all. Thank you.


Hahaha. I love it.

Sent from my BAKED Unicorn.


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

Seriously lol

Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------



## muchomaas (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't know WHAT you're talking about


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol. I always thought jubakuba was a girl. But the girl in his pic is super hot so I don't mind.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I don't get it personally but I guess to each his own.


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

I'd much rather look at jubakuba's avatar than his actual face.

Just like you'd rather look at my hedgehog than at my face.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

jova33 said:


> I hear a female's voice speaking when I read your posts.
> 
> That is all. Thank you.


 so you having dirty thoughts and then find out its a guy?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

everyone should have to use a real picture of themselves, like me and Hellboy.


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> so you having dirty thoughts and then find out its a guy?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Exactly! I'll see when I log in from PC, oh so and so liked a post you made. Oh, wow, she's hot, let's check out her profile. It's a dude.

Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

All I can say is you need to get out more and interact with real people lol. Who knows you might meet a girl and not be a guy dressed up as one lol.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I find it funny that the profile views for these people are super high & real chicks have a super high REP count... Silly nerds...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I find it funny that the profile views for these people are super high & real chicks have a super high REP count... Silly nerds...


You almost think those that rep them up are doing it for more than just insightfulness


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I wouldn't doubt it.. Of course I guess I'm no better but mine are all anime-related, I dun have a girlfriend. I think I like it that way so I can keep my wallet. *whistles*


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

i noticed no dudes with chicks' pictures as their avatar are replying..... interesting....
anime chicks don't count. it's a dead giveaway that you're guy.


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

Doesn't bother me, I just assume everyone is male unless stated otherwise

btw im a girl







thing is pretty funny


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

I thinks a little crazy but o well its other peoples profile not mine my picture is just a android and a civil war coat lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

droidxuser123 said:


> Doesn't bother me, I just assume everyone is male unless stated otherwise
> 
> btw im a girl
> 
> ...


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

this is now the official "Explain Your Damn Avatar" thread

(mine's from The Wire)


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

number5toad said:


> this is now the official "Explain Your Damn Avatar" thread
> 
> (mine's from The Wire)


Mine's from your nightmares.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

funny, it doesn't look like a clown...


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

droidxuser123 said:


> Doesn't bother me, I just assume everyone is male unless stated otherwise
> 
> btw im a girl
> 
> ...


I wonder how many views your profile got after saying that lol
Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

number5toad said:


> funny, it doesn't look like a clown...


Like mine!!!!! HAHAHA!!!!!

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

If you all think I really look like this. You all have major issues lol. I look far worse







. I rarely see anyone guy or gal use their real pic in an avatar. I just like to see what what crazy off the wall things people can find and use as an avatar.

As far as all the great looking girls pics used. I think most came off of a google image search lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Does mine count as anime? Or am I a hot chick wearing an ass hat?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

nhat said:


> Does mine count as anime? Or am I a hot chick wearing an ass hat?


I thought it was someone bent over looking through their legs lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I find it funny that the profile views for these people are super high & real chicks have a super high REP count... Silly nerds...


*Will rep for blowjobs.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I use a real pic of me for my avatar 

Also, I've known Jubakuba on this forum for over a year now as we both used to have DXs and I totally thought he was a girl for a solid 3-4 months because of his avatar pic lol.


----------



## BHuber09 (Jul 14, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> I use a real pic of me for my avatar
> 
> Also, I've known Jubakuba on this forum for over a year now as we both used to have DXs and I totally thought he was a girl for a solid 3-4 months because of his avatar pic lol.


What I thought was funny is there's another guy on here that has a chick in his avatar. He said something in a thread, someone replied asking if he did this or that, which he clearly stated he had done, and Jubakuba replies, something along the lines, "if you read the post, she already said she has..."
I was like, whoa, a dude I at one time thought was a chick thinks that another dude is a chick lol

Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/user/127355-quinnwkennedy/

If that's a chick.. dibs.


----------

